# Footman Loop aka Tug Stop Question



## izmepeggy (May 24, 2013)

My boy is ready to be put to the cart but my cart doesn't have the footman loops on it..I'm going to order a pair and need to know how to determine the placement..My cart has wooden curve shafts..Thank you for any information.


----------



## Al B (May 24, 2013)

Footmans loop is not a tug stop. Tug stop goes on the outside of the shaft where the tug rides. Footmans loop goes on the bottom of the shaft further back.

That said here is a perfectly good footmans loop at Tractor Supply.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/national-hardwarereg%3B-2055bc-1-in-strap-loop-nickel


----------



## targetsmom (May 24, 2013)

To expand a bit on the above answer: a footman's loop is where the hold-back (or breeching) strap attaches to the cart so is used only if you are using breeching. The tug stops (I know Iowa Valley Carriage carries them and I think Star Lake and OzarK do too) are another way to create "brakes" by wrapping your wrap straps around the tug stops. Some are adjustable, which is nice except I have never needed to move them! Placement is important, but the tug stops need to go where the wrap straps would be wrapped, so not too hard to figure out.


----------



## izmepeggy (May 24, 2013)

Good clarification..Thank you Susan and Mary..It's the tug stops that I need to add..I think the loops on the shafts of my cart are for the breeching..I'm new to all this so please bear with me..I don't have the breeching yet,but will by the time I actually get in the cart..I'm going to be starting him working in the cart this weekend..I do have the shaft thimbles for right now.. I saw the tug stops with the adjustment and was wondering about those.


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 24, 2013)

Peggy- Are you talking about the flexible beta loops that are attached to the shafts? Those are definitely not footman s loops. Those loops are trace carriers. Your traces go through those before attaching to the single tree. They keep the traces from dropping too low when you are backing up or on a downhill slope, so your horse can not hook a leg over the drooping trace. They also keep the traces away from your horse's rump in turns, so the traces and breaching do not interfere with each other. The footmans loops go on the underside of the shaft in front of those beta loops, probably about halfway between the trace carriers and the shaft leathers. I'm going to see if I have any photos of my shafts.


----------



## targetsmom (May 24, 2013)

Here is a photo of the tug stops on our easy entry. This was the first time this horse was hooked and I can see now that things are not adjusted perfectly and that is why there is a lead rope around her neck. But you should be able to see the wraps around the tug stops and where the hold back straps are wrapped behind that, although this was not how we normally do it. Snaps are NOT a good idea because they are not as strong as leather but they do allow for quicker hooking and unhooking which is what we wanted for a first time.


----------



## izmepeggy (May 24, 2013)

I always get the footmens loop and the tug stops mixed up..I had thought the straps on the back were for the breeching because the loop is more on the outside of the shafts..But it makes since the traces going thru those..I will have to check in the morning when I go feed..I will turn 59 in a couple of weeks and I vowed to be IN THAT CART on that day...lol..I have had him stand between the shafts quite a few times and he looks at me like "Well,is there all there is to this"...lol..I have been ground driving him for over a year and everything I have put before him he takes to like a duck to water,so I think he's ready..


----------



## Becky Horat (May 24, 2013)

On our Frontier cart there is a metal loop that serves as both purposes, I believe. It is in the position of a shaft stop, but the metal loop is also used for the breeching (footman's loop). It's in the proper position for the stop, but is a little more forward than I'd like for a footman's loop. So, maybe your cart has this?? Do you have pictures? Usually there are 1 for each. If you're using a show cart, there may be neither. One of our show carts came like this. I don't feel comfortable with this set up. I was amazed how well the wrap straps held the cart in place.....assuming you had the plastic-like shaft cover the straps wrap around. Iowa valley Carriage has most of this hardware available. We put both on our carts.

Before we hitch our horses, we usually have them ground driving, pulling a tire around by the traces and in harness, and then going in "fake shafts" before the actual hitching. Until they're totally bored with all of these do we put them in cart. Before hitching, be sure to have a helper hold the shafts on the opposite side as you to support in case something goes wrong. I'm sure you've done all this and are ready. Have fun and post pictures.


----------



## Becky Horat (May 24, 2013)

sorry...just noted you did post a picture. Looks like your cart has neither shaft stops/footman's loop...but trace carriers (plastic loops for running your traces through). If you are going to use a breeching, you need to ad the footman's loops. The shaft stops are a good idea and I added them to my cart. But again, I was surprised how well the wrap straps over the plastic/patent part of the shaft held it in place. But I wouldn't feel comfortable doing much without shaft stops.


----------



## izmepeggy (May 25, 2013)

Yes..I have done EVERYTHING with my boy..He just acts like it's nothing..lol..The first time he pulled a tire,i drove him up to it,had him stop,attached the tire and away we went..A guy at the barn asked how long I had been having him pull the tire..I told him that that was the first time..He just goes for any thing I ask him to do..The PVC fake shafts were the same story..Actually I thing I've been training him for closer to 2 years..I do have the pleasure of knowing and living very close to Bob Samuals who breeds and shows Minis in driving as well as halter and will have him here on the first hitch..Great man and so willing to help..I have ordered my tug stops and will NOT be riding in the cart till they are on the cart..Thank you everybody for your great input..And as I always say "The people on the forum are a bunch of GREAT people"


----------



## izmepeggy (May 26, 2013)

Well,he got hitched up today without incident..And found out a tug stop can't be put on the cart because the straps wrap right where the bend is in the shafts..It worked out well and I do have thimbles..In the picture the cart had slipped back a little..I needed to shorten the traces..


----------



## Becky Horat (May 27, 2013)

Looks great!!! So fun to have them hooked up successfully for the first time. Congratulations.


----------



## izmepeggy (May 27, 2013)

Becky Horat said:


> Looks great!!! So fun to have them hooked up successfully for the first time. Congratulations.


I was like a kid on my first pony ride..lol..And the best part is,HE seemed to enjoy it..This was Sunday and I just had him stop,I got in the cart ( with my left leg hanging out) and away we went..And when he trotted I couldn't stop laughing..lol..Excuse the barn clothes, but I was at the barn...lol..


----------



## Becky Horat (May 28, 2013)

Keep up the good work. You'll be out and about in no time soon. Pretty little horse too.


----------



## targetsmom (May 28, 2013)

You both look happy, which is what it is all about. We understand!! Enjoy him!


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 28, 2013)

Looks great! I think you have everything adjusted very well for your little guy. When you do put the footmans loops on, I would put them just behind the black patent shaft wraps. I love your horse, I have a soft spot for pintos.


----------



## izmepeggy (May 28, 2013)

Thank you for your kind comments..My birthday is June 8 and I had set my goal to be in the cart by then..It's been a fun journey..Now the real fun begins!!!!!


----------

